# Frage zu HK-47 bei KOTOR



## KingOfQueens1985 (14. September 2004)

in der pc-games steht, dass man HK-47 nur aufrüsten kann, wenn man nen hohen reperatur-skill hat, was ich net habe weil ich erst soldat und dann jedi-hüter wurde...
allerdings hab ich woanders gelsen, dass HK-47 sich selbst aufrüstet, wenn man der dunklen seite beitritt... was bei mir schon viel eher zutrifft   

stimmt das denn nun ?

ich meine es wäre ja schon unfair, wenn nur leute mit nem hohen rep.-skill HK-47 aufrüsten können... immerhin ist er ein toller fernkämpfer... 

p.s.: kann man schilde und flammernwerfer wieder aufladen wenn sie verbraucht sind ?


im vorraus vielen dank


----------



## Taiyo (14. September 2004)

Weiß nicht, bislang hat's bei mir nämlich trotz einiger unterstützender Items an meinem Charakter (Werkzeuggürtel, etc.) auch noch nicht geklappt.

Was deine Frage jedoch zu den Ausrüstungsteilen für Droiden angeht: Nein, die können an sich nicht wieder aufgeladen werden, sondern müssen neu gekauft werden. Der Rhodianer in der Raumstation bei Yavin 4 verkauft jedoch ab 'nem gewissen Spielfortschritt Baragwinausrüstung auch für Droiden, die dann keine Ladungspunkte mehr hat, soll heißen: unendlich eingesetzt werden kann. Aber natürlich kosten diese auch 'nen entsprechendes Sümmchen.


----------



## mide (15. September 2004)

man kann ja hk-47 genauso wie dem anderen droiden upgrades einbauen. wenn man allerdings einen hohen rep-skill hat, kann man am speicher von hk-47 rumschrauben. ihn einfach nur dazu ansprechen und die gewünschten optionen wählen. dann kriegt er so fähigkeiten wie "regeneriert lebensenergie", "+2 auf verteidigung", "angriff wird erhöht" usw. wenn man des bis zum schluss durchzieht, is der dann fast unschlagbar. geht am besten, wenn man als forscher angefangen hat (so is des ganze spiel leichter, weil der mehr punkte zum ausbau seiner fähigkeiten kriegt, als ein soldat). dass des mit der dunklen seite besser oder von allein gehen soll, stimmt meiner erfahrung nach net. des is egal. der story nach könnte es allerdings so sein... (will aber nix verraten!)
ciao und viel spass noch beim zocken!
mide


----------



## Thodin_33 (15. September 2004)

mide am 15.09.2004 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> man kann ja hk-47 genauso wie dem anderen droiden upgrades einbauen. wenn man allerdings einen hohen rep-skill hat, kann man am speicher von hk-47 rumschrauben. ihn einfach nur dazu ansprechen und die gewünschten optionen wählen. dann kriegt er so fähigkeiten wie "regeneriert lebensenergie", "+2 auf verteidigung", "angriff wird erhöht" usw. wenn man des bis zum schluss durchzieht, is der dann fast unschlagbar. geht am besten, wenn man als forscher angefangen hat (so is des ganze spiel leichter, weil der mehr punkte zum ausbau seiner fähigkeiten kriegt, als ein soldat). dass des mit der dunklen seite besser oder von allein gehen soll, stimmt meiner erfahrung nach net. des is egal. der story nach könnte es allerdings so sein... (will aber nix verraten!)
> ciao und viel spass noch beim zocken!
> mide



Nein die Boni wie Lebensenergie regenerieren oder Geschicklichkeit +x gibt es nur wenn man einen hohen Repskill hat  Allerdings muss man die Reps unbedingt bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt der Story vorgenommen haben sonst geht es nie mehr  Neben den Boni erfährt man auch immer mehr aus HK-47's Vergangenheit: Die tollen Episoden über seine Eleminierungsmissionen und sein früheren Eigentümer sind einfach zum schreien komisch  Ab einem bestimmten Punkt der Haupstory wird zwar das Rästel um HK von allein gelöst, aber auf die Art giobts wie gesagt keine Boni und die tollen Episoden fallen auch flach  

Leider kann auch nur der Haupchar die reperaturen vornehemen, auch wenn in der Party viele gute 'Mechanioker' rumlaufen. Elegant ist das wohl nicht gelöst  Denn eigentlich ist ein Repair-Skill für den Hauptchar Vergeudung....


----------



## KingOfQueens1985 (15. September 2004)

das ist ja echt scheiße.... ich habe keine lust meinen chara reperatur lernen zu lassen, jetzt ist es dafür wohl eh zu spät....

dann muss ich halt ohne HK-47 leben.... ich denke canderous und carth, sind zumindest passable alternativen für den fernkampf


----------



## Thodin_33 (15. September 2004)

KingOfQueens1985 am 15.09.2004 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja echt scheiße.... ich habe keine lust meinen chara reperatur lernen zu lassen, jetzt ist es dafür wohl eh zu spät....
> 
> dann muss ich halt ohne HK-47 leben.... ich denke canderous und carth, sind zumindest passable alternativen für den fernkampf



Naja wenn du auf Guter Jedi machst brauchst du eh keine Fernkämpfer, weil genug Jedi vorhanden sind um die Party aufzufüllen. Jedi sind einfach die besten Kämpfer und allen Anderen überlegen... Wenn du den dunklen Weg wählst gibt es aber zwangsweise einige....ähh ....Ausfälle und man kann dann einen Fernkämper in die Party nehemen. Das sollte dann schon HK sein... Voll aufgerüstet hat er dann ca. 19 Geschicklichkeit : Damit ist er dan wirklich der Beste Fernkämpfer. Wenn du ihm dann noch so ein Carbonitdingsda und nen Flammenwerfer verpasst ist er dann auch fast so gut wie ein Jedi. Also bei einem bösen Char nimm eine Klasse die Reparieren als bevorzugten Skill hat: Scout oder so wars...Weiss es aber nicht mehr genau ...Schon ewig her, und wenn man Kotor 2x durchgezoggt hat gibts nix mehr und es wird deinstalliert...


----------



## KingOfQueens1985 (15. September 2004)

Thodin_33 am 15.09.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> KingOfQueens1985 am 15.09.2004 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe die dunkle seite gewählt und trotzdem alle charactere bekommen... habe bei den beiden jedis meinen sadismuss etwas gezügelt um sie in mein team zu bekommen *gg*


----------



## zitrusfrucht (15. September 2004)

Tjo, das mit Hk ist schade, und wenn du böse bist kommen die nicht. Darum spiel ich KotOR immer mit nem Scout................
HK ist das beste nach einem Jedi, was dir passieren kann, wenn du ihn aufgerüstet hast. Da kommt kein blöder Carth oder Canderadingsbums hinterher.


----------



## Thodin_33 (16. September 2004)

KingOfQueens1985 am 15.09.2004 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die dunkle seite gewählt und trotzdem alle charactere bekommen... habe bei den beiden jedis meinen sadismuss etwas gezügelt um sie in mein team zu bekommen *gg*



Naja also wenn schon dunkler Jedi, dann aber richtig... ich gehe da keine Kompromisse ein  Diese Cathar (die Katzenjedi) habe ich z.B. net gerettet...so erspart man sich wenigstens ihr endloses Psychogebabbel.


----------



## BigPapaPump (18. September 2004)

Thodin_33 am 16.09.2004 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> KingOfQueens1985 am 15.09.2004 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja wenn schon böse dann richtig  Bei einigen Situationen fand ich mich aber schon etwas fies


----------

